# Dunleavy relieved of his coaching duties/remain as the Clippers GM



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/breakingnews100204.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Finally common sense kicks in and lasts just long enough for the trigger to be pulled


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Funny note, you should check out Dunleavy basketball-reference.com page sometime and see who sponsors it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Making 1/2 smart decisions is only 50%.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

his replacement is Kim Hughes, I'm guessing she's female? would he/she be the first female head coach?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Vuchato said:


> his replacement is Kim Hughes, I'm guessing she's female? would he/she be the first female head coach?


No he's not. He's a long time assistant who I believe has a couple of interm head coaching stints most recently for the nuggets.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I mean, it's definiatly a positive step in the right direction, but they're not going to be able to take it to the next level with him having any signifigant role in their organization. Good to see that they're finally making some solid moves though.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

finally! this should have happened after the Dunleavy sent Daniel Ewing to guard Raja Bell in the semi-finals.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

as a clipper fan, i am happy this day finally came, however i disagree with you all that are saying he's a horrible gm. dunleavy has done well as gm drafting eric gordan, deandre jordan, blake griffin, etc. as well trading for players like rasual butler and marcus camby for next to nothing (like second round picks). in addition the clippers are in a good position as far as the salary cap and free agent market are concerned.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Funny note, you should check out Dunleavy basketball-reference.com page sometime and see who sponsors it.


http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/d/dunlemi01.html

That's great :rofl2:

That talent is good. He says he will be a player on the trade/free agent market.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Baron's going to put it down for the last half of the season..I'm saying 23 and 8.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

"Thank god they took away that maniac's gun.... OH NO! HE'S WEARING A BOMB VEST!!!"


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

BobbyDigital32 said:


> as a clipper fan, i am happy this day finally came, however i disagree with you all that are saying he's a horrible gm. dunleavy has done well as gm drafting eric gordan, deandre jordan, blake griffin, etc. as well trading for players like rasual butler and marcus camby for next to nothing (like second round picks). in addition the clippers are in a good position as far as the salary cap and free agent market are concerned.


So he's a good GM because he coached his teams into the basement and drafted "good" players with lotto picks? Man, if only it was that simple.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> So he's a good GM because he coached his teams into the basement and drafted "good" players with lotto picks? Man, if only it was that simple.


Or he's a good GM because (1) his name isn't Elgin Baylor, (2) was able to pull of some good trades (3) has drafted some nice picks lately

the only thing he is guilty of is not poisoning Sterling's food and not firing himself from the coaching position. otherwise these disappointing and injury filled years aren't that bad compared to the past Clipper suckiness.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/cbk/story/Los-Angeles-Clippers-Isiah-Thomas-020510



> NBA Hall of Famer and current men’s basketball coach at Florida International University Isiah Thomas has emerged as one of the candidates to run the Los Angeles Clippers.
> According to a source close to the situation, the Clippers have reached out to Thomas -- who coached the Indiana Pacers and also the New York Knicks -- to take over coaching, general manager and president duties.


HAHAHA


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

roux2dope said:


> Los-Angeles-NBA Hall of Famer and current men’s basketball coach at Florida International University Isiah Thomas has emerged as one of the candidates to run the Los Angeles Clippers.
> According to a source close to the situation, the Clippers have reached out to Thomas -- who coached the Indiana Pacers and also the New York Knicks -- to take over coaching, general manager and president duties.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/cbk/story/Los-Angeles-Clippers-Isiah-Thomas-020510
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA


LOL


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

roux2dope said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/cbk/story/Los-Angeles-Clippers-Isiah-Thomas-020510
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA


Please let this happen.


----------

